# Stubborn pecs....



## MilburnCreek

Guys, I have always had a problem with my pecs.  I can practically SEE my bis, tris, delts, and quads grow between workouts....but my pecs just refuse to grow.

I've tried working them to exhaustion; then, thinking I was overtraining, I lowered the sets.  I've done inclines and declines and flats and dumbbells and barbells and push-ups and dips.  Getting very frustrated.

Anyone have a similar situation and find a way to break through and see growth short of implants?!  lol


----------



## Jello

Have you tried deep stretching between sets? I also found getting deep tissue massages, while somewhat painful, helped as well. Sounds like you're hitting them every way from Sunday, so maybe trying something outside of lifting will help.

Check out Sythetek SEO, if you follow Big A's protocol you will see the gains you're looking for.


----------



## MilburnCreek

Jello said:


> Have you tried deep stretching between sets? I also found getting deep tissue massages, while somewhat painful, helped as well. Sounds like you're hitting them every way from Sunday, so maybe trying something outside of lifting will help.
> 
> Check out Sythetek SEO, if you follow Big A's protocol you will see the gains you're looking for.



Thanks Jello....that is a GREAT idea....will follow up on that


----------



## AtomAnt

Have you given HIT techniques a try? Done things like Rest-Pause sets (DC style) for chest, hit some negatives and static holds and followed them up with Widowmakers?   What I really like about the WMs after doing RP sets is that the RP sets are heavy as shit and the WM provides some serious TUT.  Dante has posted about doing this for trainees with stubborn chests, so he gets the credit. 

Changing the frequency might help.  Maybe use super high intensity but increase the frequency?  

Another thing, Dante's DC chest stretch.  Just lay on a flat bench and get heavy ass DBs and drop them down into the bottom of a chest fly and let them stretch out your chest for a minimum of 60 seconds.


----------

